# What color should I paint the back of my tank?



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

What is the best color to paint the back of a tank? I was just thinking of doing black but wanted to hear what others think and have done. Thanks!


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

black


----------



## KrazyFish (Dec 23, 2010)

I like black myself.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I would do black. I used very dark window tint. I used to have blue but, that shows off algae too much. I rarely scrap algae off of the back glass, that's for the Ottos.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Has anyone else painted the back of their tank? Any special precautions?


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

IME a large sheet of black poster board is faster, easier and cleaner than paint


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

i wipe the tank down with rubbing alcohol and leave it to dry being sure not to touch the glass before you paint because hands are quite oily


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I painted my 90 dark blue.
Will paint the 75 same dark blue.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Problem with poster board is I always drip water between the glass and the board.


----------



## SBPyro (Dec 15, 2009)

hbosman said:


> I would do black. I used very dark window tint. I used to have blue but, that shows off algae too much. I rarely scrap algae off of the back glass, that's for the Ottos.


+1 to window tint


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Black paint FTW


----------



## kayjay (Aug 19, 2011)

I painted my 55g blue, don't like it much. Partly my fault because the airbrush messed up and I finished with a brush. So the paint turned out uneven, some of the lightly coated areas look paler than the heavier ones. For the next tank I tried a piece of framer's matting material (more textured than posterboard). So far so good, no dripping problems.
Window tint film sounds like a good option if affordable, it comes in a lot of shades.


----------



## moze229 (Dec 10, 2011)

Krylon Fusion Black. Sticks to plastic, glass, and metal. And it sticks to glass well. Too well. Let's just say that if you want to paint your tank and you use Krylon, be sure that's the color that you really want. 

I've been painting the back of my reef tanks for years and since this Krylon stuff came out it's been easy. Two coats and that's it.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Don't do it. Just get a black background. Once you paint the back it's going to be really hard to change. I got bored with just black and was able to switch it to a dark blue.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

black


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't paint it. Paint reduces the refractive reflection off the back glass from the lights that helps the plants. Build a light box with changeable backgrounds. Gives it a much better 3D effect like what you'd get in nature.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Once you go black, you'll never go back.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I use thick black fabic and just double tape at the corner. So if i drip down the fabic absorb it, until the cardboard. And not semi perment like paint.


----------



## tzen (Dec 31, 2008)

Make a background of foam and grout that looks like a natural river bank/ rock wall.

(Probably the least helpful suggestion yet, but it is what _I_ prefer.)


----------



## DeusExCalibur (Dec 1, 2011)

I have black on all my tanks and really like it. However, my next planted tank will have a white background.

Just an example of what I'm thinking of from google images:











Edit: The site I got that picture from is pretty neat and relevant to this topic:

http://williamaquascaping.blogspot.com/2008/12/using-colored-posters-as-lighted.html


----------



## moze229 (Dec 10, 2011)

DeusExCalibur said:


> I have black on all my tanks and really like it. However, my next planted tank will have a white background.


I'm all over that.  I actually thought about that and will likely do that when I get to the ADA level. But my concern would be keeping the glass spotless. If you get just a little muck on there it's going to throw off the whole display and look crappy. One good thing though is that it will reflect more light back into the tank. Especially if you do three sides like that picture. Likely that was just for photo purposes though.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

audioaficionado said:


> Don't paint it. Paint reduces the refractive reflection off the back glass from the lights that helps the plants. Build a light box with changeable backgrounds. Gives it a much better 3D effect like what you'd get in nature.





DeusExCalibur said:


> I have black on all my tanks and really like it. However, my next planted tank will have a white background.
> 
> Just an example of what I'm thinking of from google images:
> 
> ...


This is that 'light box' I was referring to. No way a plain sheet of cardboard, paint or cloth is going to give you this effect.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi JEden8,

+1 for black!


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the input everyone! Def got me thinking...



Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi JEden8,
> 
> +1 for black!


As in painted black?


----------



## ACrowe25 (Oct 17, 2011)

Black


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I won't quote the last picture so it's shows 3 times in the same thread but I love the look of the front. I'm so tired of all the little bitty plants in the front of my tank and the maintenance they need. lol


----------



## Al Slick (Jan 22, 2012)

Blue krylon fusion and then black on top of that. Comes off easily with a razor blade. if you have a lot of tank than a floor scraper blade will do the trick as well.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

+1 to window tint - or use the window frost stuff - its just like window tint but white and frosted. 








Empty tank but you get the idea.


----------

